# Release hand position



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, your leaning back at full draw which tells me right off the bat your draw is a little long.

"I" would shorten the draw about a 1/2". the apex of the string should not come past the eye. In turm you might need to lower the peep a tad. Your hand looks as though its not planted firm against the face. front shoulder looks a little high also.

With todays short axle bows, you might not always be able to get your peep on the tip of the nose.

Then again - if your dipping - chicken necking - your head to get the nose on the string I might not be getting a good eye ball on your draw length.

Get it to where you are comfortable and then fine tune with your sight picture. The more precise your draw, the more relaxed, the more steady the sight picture.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Whatever you mean by chicken necking or dipping to get me face to the string is exactly how it feels to me. I get to full draw the have to settle into the kisses and peep. Peep is often blurry and hard to get a clean sight picture.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

First thing is your release needs to be short enough so you can set your index finger into it like a hook. Close too or in the second joint. Second is try to get your draw length to where the apex of the string is not past your eye. Third is to come to a comfortable and repeatable anchor with your eyes closed - then adjust the peep to you. You should not have to adjust to the peep. Dont worry about the nose on the string or the kisser at this point. Set your peep height then set your kisser. You can fine tune your draw length by making very small adjustments related to your sight picture.
Hope this helps


----------

